
Show HN: New embedded comments, open-source, new features, alt to Disqus and Talk - KajMagnus
https://www.kajmagnus.blog/new-embedded-comments
======
KajMagnus
So this is another online commenting system, light-weight & with some unique
features for dealing with large discussions. — Yesterday a HN topic about an
online commenting system, Mozilla Talk, being used at Washington Post, got
lots of attention ( > 500 upvotes). So I thought that maybe now is good time
to post this. (Here's yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15232147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15232147)
)

